# Mi-dis maltese



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I love browsing this site & if anyone is interested she has pups available & one is a little show boy
















Mi-Dis Maltese


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That girl is adorable!!! Oh lord help me... I wish I was ready now














I have to wait till Christmas!!!
















Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> That girl is adorable!!! Oh lord help me... I wish I was ready now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Santa could come early. I saw this little girl last weekend, and she is a doll. She was kept for show, but just isn't going to be big enough. Her mom is one of my favorite dogs, with more personality than you could imagine. We call her a drama queen. Once, I was visiting, and she got shut out of Dian's bedroom when we went to bed. Dian thought she was sleeping with me, as her mother had decided to do so. Not her, she was just sitting on a little sofa, making the most horrible noises. I thought she was dying. When new flooring was put into the kitchen, she slid once, so when she chooses, she backs all the way across the room. If her daughter is anything like her, not only will she be a little beauty, but she will be a clown. Of course having Andy as her sire and my Pocket as her 1/2 brother couldn't help either.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245434
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faye,
She is just beautiful...But I need to wait till Christmas (For personal reasons) do you think your friend or your self may have some ready around that time or even in January or February? Do you or her ship, cause I am in Staten Island., New York..
Thanks,
I am going to start saving now!!!..





















well actually I started awhile ago, but I am adding daily..lol


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245436
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If all goes well, there is a good chance one of us will have pups. Both of us ship when we can find a short, safe flight for our babies. There is also a service now where a stewardess will deliver them to you, and the price isn't that much more. I'm going to check into that.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245439
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faye,
She is just beautiful...But I need to wait till Christmas (For personal reasons) do you think your friend or your self may have some ready around that time or even in January or February? Do you or her ship, cause I am in Staten Island., New York..
Thanks,
I am going to start saving now!!!..





















well actually I started awhile ago, but I am adding daily..lol
[/B][/QUOTE]


If all goes well, there is a good chance one of us will have pups. Both of us ship when we can find a short, safe flight for our babies. There is also a service now where a stewardess will deliver them to you, and the price isn't that much more. I'm going to check into that. [/B][/QUOTE] 

I like that stewardess idea, I don't know how far Tennessee is from New York, but I have Navigation in my truck so I can even dare to make a trip..









Thanks Again..


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Adorable!! I love looking at puppy pics.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

This could be too tempting. Bijou is such a mama's boy and I don't know how this would work for him or me. I don't know if I would feel guilty dividing my time with two dogs.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> This could be too tempting. Bijou is such a mama's boy and I don't know how this would work for him or me. I don't know if I would feel guilty dividing my time with two dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wouldn't have to divide your attention, they all demand it at the same time
so what you get is a lap and face full of puppy love!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

If you were tempted before, go look now. There is a girl available for show.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh lord, I can't take it anymore..She is gorgeous...
Andrea~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OH MY!!!! That little show girl is beautiful! This would be a good time for someone who is interested in getting involved in show.....


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I want her soooo bad







she is gorgeous


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I want her soooo bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO go get her Elaine..Oh I can't take it anymore, I think I am going to pass out...










Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245587
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ladies are so funny. After a sleepless night and Daisy still not sure if she wants to have pups, reading your posts makes me see how blessed I am. The sire to the little girl just posted is in my kitchen. He is a real love. He just dances around every time I go into the room. Two of her 1/2 sisters are here at my feet, as they are the two I chose to keep for myself this year. Now, I'm going to keep remembering the good points of breeding as I probably spend another sleepless night tonight, waiting for Ms. Daisy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245589
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I HATE you! bad faye BAD!!!! I can't believe you, you big meanie. 

*goes off to pout*

**ponders if the hubby will let me spend yet another buttload of money on dogs**


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> If you were tempted before, go look now. There is a girl available for show.[/B]


OMG! Oh, how gorgeous!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

My heart is POUNDING!!!! Those puppies are BEAUTIFUL!!!

I love her name!!! Elfie... oh how darling!

Faaaaaaaayeeeeeeeee please may I have her? Oh oooops Andrea is in line before me.

Well now I know, when I can have another one.... SHE will be from Dian.

Elaine you are wicked!









enJOY!
Melanie
giddy as can be from puppy overdose


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I saw some of Dian's dogs in person at the dog show that DanaH and I went to.
They are GORGEOUS!

I still have some pictures on my computer somewhere...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I saw some of Dian's dogs in person at the dog show that DanaH and I went to.
> They are GORGEOUS!
> 
> I still have some pictures on my computer somewhere...[/B]


 *Well post them for heaven's sake please!

hehehe
Melanie
*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245702
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok- had to find what handy dandy folder I had stored the resized ones in...
Faye can tell you more about who is who...I can't remember...
I hope I post the right ones, they are labeled Dian, so I think they are right.

[attachment=11864:attachment]
[attachment=11863:attachment]
[attachment=11862:attachment]
[attachment=11868:attachment]
[attachment=11866:attachment]
[attachment=11867:attachment]
[attachment=11865:attachment]
[attachment=11869:attachment]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have GOT to go to a dog show where I know some of the breeders.....Dian, Tammy, Faye, Janet or Debbie. If I was living in my new house I would have to buy another pup to play with Hope. 

I have a dumb question......why does the AKC require show dogs to be "in tact"? I wouldn't mind having a little champion, but I have ZERO interest in having puppies and I feel like there are plenty enough Maltese that meet breed standard that I don't need to contribute to the population. But I think a show dog would be so much fun to campaign. I just don't have enough knowledge or interest to do it myself.......


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Just beautiful...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245723
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *8 thank yous!!!! OH yes I want one!

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> I have GOT to go to a dog show where I know some of the breeders.....Dian, Tammy, Faye, Janet or Debbie. If I was living in my new house I would have to buy another pup to play with Hope.
> 
> I have a dumb question......why does the AKC require show dogs to be "in tact"? I wouldn't mind having a little champion, but I have ZERO interest in having puppies and I feel like there are plenty enough Maltese that meet breed standard that I don't need to contribute to the population. But I think a show dog would be so much fun to campaign. I just don't have enough knowledge or interest to do it myself.......[/B]


OMG!!! You read my mind. I am having a blast showing Nacho and if Maya grows a bit more i`ll do the same with her but honestly i have no interest whatsoever in breeding them and since Nacho has become a Champion i`ve got at least 5 calls from other breeders asking for him to be a stud for their girls and all 5 times i said, sorry but i am not breeding him yet







They just don`t get it but i am doing this just for the fun of seeing how much he enjoys strutting his stuff...and ME being proud of him







. 
Well, maybe in the future when i have my own finished girls, who knows!
Anyway, it`s funny to know someone else shares my feelings about this


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245748
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































me


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I have GOT to go to a dog show where I know some of the breeders.....Dian, Tammy, Faye, Janet or Debbie. If I was living in my new house I would have to buy another pup to play with Hope.
> 
> I have a dumb question......why does the AKC require show dogs to be "in tact"? I wouldn't mind having a little champion, but I have ZERO interest in having puppies and I feel like there are plenty enough Maltese that meet breed standard that I don't need to contribute to the population. But I think a show dog would be so much fun to campaign. I just don't have enough knowledge or interest to do it myself.......[/B]



Susan, 
I have a champion female her that I don't breed. My Westie girl finished her championship and came home to retire as a pet. I could breed her to the Westie I co-own who had such an impressive show career, but one Westie is enough here with all my Maltese. It's just fun doing the show thing. They do need to be kept intact until their championship is finished because it is to show that they are capable of breeding; however, with a girl, there is very little chance anyone would find out she had been spayed. It could be done with a female, but when the judge checked the parts on a male, he would know right away that he was out of commission.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have to keep telling myself NO. Josy keeps telling me that Lacey needs a brother or sister. Hubby would kill me if I spent anymore. But the other day I caught him talking to Lacey and it was Daddy this and Daddy that and he wanted to know if her little toe-toes were okay!


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

> I have to keep telling myself NO. Josy keeps telling me that Lacey needs a brother or sister. Hubby would kill me if I spent anymore. But the other day I caught him talking to Lacey and it was Daddy this and Daddy that and he wanted to know if her little toe-toes were okay![/B]


Not, big manly man Al! How funny.







2 are better than one, any day. I do highly recommend it. I had someone who toy with the idea for about a year and then got a second one from me and now she is so glad she did.

As far as showing and not breeding. The little girl I am showing right now Josymir's Holiday Thrill, Holly, will only be shown and very unlikely bred. She is a very special little girl and she is small. She is a really nice little dog and I want to finish her because I feel she is worthy of the championship. She is full of herself and she is a lot of fun to show. After she is finished I might special her and then have her in my home as my beloved pet.

If you fell you want to show your dog go ahead show it. Another alternative are obedince, rally and agility trials. Just a thought!
Josy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't wait to get a second one...

So excited I am...

Andrea~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I have GOT to go to a dog show where I know some of the breeders.....Dian, Tammy, Faye, Janet or Debbie. If I was living in my new house I would have to buy another pup to play with Hope.
> 
> I have a dumb question......why does the AKC require show dogs to be "in tact"? I wouldn't mind having a little champion, but I have ZERO interest in having puppies and I feel like there are plenty enough Maltese that meet breed standard that I don't need to contribute to the population. But I think a show dog would be so much fun to campaign. I just don't have enough knowledge or interest to do it myself.......[/B]


It seems odd to me also that you can't show neutered dogs. They show Gelding horses. "Showing" is a sport and advocation, not just a way to get good breeding stock. I also have a dream that someday there will be a class for Maltese in 'hairdos' other than the floor dragging show coat of today. I just have a thing about all the phony clips (both fur and body parts) and exaggerate coats on show dogs of any breed. The poodle thing! Bah







. As I've said before, the Havanese are the opposite......they are left deplorably shabby looking for show. Who dreams this stuff up as a "standard"?


----------

